# A Fattie For My Dinner!



## Mr_Mac (Jan 6, 2013)

This is for snowbear in response to his thread for Mishele.  

We start with a pound (or two) of Jimmy Dean's best rolled out in a one gallon zip top bag.  Once rolled flat we cut open the two sides of the bag.






On the side, get some cheap bacon (cheaper is usually better) and make a woven blanket that will cover what will become the sausage and tater log.





Then we cook up some taters O'Brien and added some scallions and some cheese.





 Fill the sausage and roll it in the baggie and then roll it on to the bacon blanket and wrap it up in plastic wrap and set it aside while you prep your smoker.





Once it is at 225 degrees with some hickory giving off some thin blue smoke, put the meat on!  

Three hours later...










Slice it up and drop it near some scrambled eggs!





For the record, we fed a few people from the church with these!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2013)

I hate you with every fiber of my being!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks so good but a cardiac killer.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 6, 2013)

I know what I cooking for dinner tomorrow!
DAMN!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG.  I'm gonna have to work out double, just for looking at that!  Pour some sausage gravy over that biscuit and you'll have a real winner!!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 6, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I hate you with every fiber of my being!



Ban him


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

Ahh, my fans...they love me!  :hug::


----------



## ratssass (Jan 7, 2013)

whats the best way to remove drool from a keyboard?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 7, 2013)

Mr_Mac, I'll send you the address where you can ship a couple of those. :mrgreen:  Looks very good.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2013)

I have to admit, the title of this thread kind of threw me...pretty spliffy, ya' know???


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

Alas, I am a product of the '70s!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2013)

I love to cook...and I love Jimmy Dean sausage...and I kinda like bacon...but so far, I have NOT really tried many bacon-wrapped recipes except for my own BBQ'd brined chicken breasts, wrapped in bacon, and then slow-smoked a bit over some wood smoker chips, and then finished off by being charcoal-grilled...but these days one sees more and more of these bacon-centric recipes...I think I am gonna hafta' try one or two of them...


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 7, 2013)

:meh:

Yes.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

Derrel, don't forget what my boys came up with for Thanksgiving dinner...

Before...





After...





We likes bacon!


----------

